# Bolt needed for old hand plane



## rayjay (Apr 20, 2011)

I have an old hand plane that is missing a small bolt. I have no idea how old the plane is. It is 14 inches long and the only markings I can find are on the top of the iron, which say "MOHAWK - Made in USA - Shelton". The bolt I need appears to be a 12-20 x 5/8 long and is used to secure the front part of the wooden rear handle. Can somebody direct me to a source for parts? Thanks.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I would take the plane with me to a hardware store. Lowes also has a pretty good selection of fasteners.


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

A lot of times you can google or use ebay and put in the name of the plane and you will find parts or an old plane for dirt cheap that u can use for parts


----------



## rayjay (Apr 20, 2011)

*re: missing bolt advice*

Thank you. I'll try Lowe's first as it is close by. I haven't used eBay for this type of thing yet but it looks like that is the way things get done these days. Anyway, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You're gonna put a new bolt in an old plane? :huh:

That's blasphomy... :smile:


----------



## Oldtimecarpenter (Feb 7, 2011)

Try Highland hardware or perhaps Highland woodworking. They have many parts for planes.


----------



## rayjay (Apr 20, 2011)

*re: bolt needed for old plane*

I know. Disgusting isn't it? I really would prefer finding an old bolt but right now I'll use whatever fits to return the plane to functionality. If I can track down an old bolt later, that would be ideal.
Thanks for the tip on that hardware. I'll have to track it down.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i was thinking a local hardware store may be ableto help you better than lowes because at lowes you get people who dont even know what a hand plane is:laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Isn't a 12 - 20 bolt actually a 1/4 - 20?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I didn't want to poo-poo or otherwise deminish any enthusiasm's....but you want to be DANG careful assuming thread pitches on old equip.Alot were proprietary,IOWs they're;pretty not normal.

A thread pitch gage may seem like some exotic bit of machine shop world........you can get "labels" on flea bay for 5$ or so.They come in all the flavors,SAE,Metwic,ect.BW


----------



## rayjay (Apr 20, 2011)

*re: Bolt needed for old plane*

I know of an antique / hardware store that I am going to check into. If I get lucky I'll let you know.
Good point about the big box store employees and their limited knowledge of old tools.
The 1/4 - 20 is too large in diameter. Tried it.
My neighbor is a machinist. He told me what thread I needed. He didn't volunteer to make one for me tho'.
Thanks for the tips and interest. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

rrich said:


> Isn't a 12 - 20 bolt actually a 1/4 - 20?



Naw, 12 gauge bolt with 20 TPI.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

rrich said:


> Isn't a 12 - 20 bolt actually a 1/4 - 20?


Modern bolts would be 12-24, then 1/4-20 or 1/4-28. A 12 ga is 1/64" smaller diameter than 1/4".

I do know the old Stanley planes used imperial (I think) bolt sizes. They are a little off on diameter and thread pitch compared to what we have now.


----------

